# What to take to increase chances of success with natural FET?



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi there

Looking for a bit of advice please...we're doing a natural FET this month and I wanted to get some info on what I should be taking/eating to increase our chances of success - thicken womb lining, encourage implantation, etc.

During our IVF cycle I took co-enzyme Q10 up until ET and felt it helped to thicken the womb lining but it could've been the drugs  

Any advice greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Love Boo x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Boo

I haven't got any advice because Im looking for some myself. I'm also having a natural FET this month and I really want to do everything I can to make this work. I just wanted to say good luck, and your little girl is  absolutely gorgeous.

I hope someone can come along and give us some advice 

Take care, Zarzar


----------



## mrsmac (May 31, 2008)

hi BooBoo - We've chatted before. Hope you are well and feeling positive about FET this month. Hopefully, if all goes to plan, I'll be having natural FET around Thursday or Friday   

Was told by acupuncturist to eat lots of leafy green veg, beetroot, organic chicken, dairy products. Drink 2 litres of water and pint of milk daily. Struggling with the milk. Yuk! Apparently all mentioned, increase blood flow to the womb, making it spongy, comfortable and here's hoping, nice place to kick around in for nine months  

Don't know about any supplements apart from pregnacare. Wishing you   for FET.

zarzar - best of luck with your FET too    

mrsmac
x


----------



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi

Zarzar - thanks   I wish you all the best with your FET this month  
When will your embryo transfer be?

Mrsmac - hi you 
Thanks for the tips, I had heard about the milk and water but wasn't sure if you should also take pineapple juice and brazil nuts too?  I'm not a great milk fan either so I get what you mean, could you maybe try milkshakes instead, think that will be my plan of action  

I'm a weirdo and allergic to Pregnacare but I can take Boots own multivitamin so I'll keep doing that.  I feel so unhealthy at the moment  
Trying to stay positive though but I feel as though it can't possibly work because we were lucky the first time.  Will really try and be more positive. Af due at the weekend so I think ET won't be till about the 22nd ish?

Best of luck for ET, really hope it works for you hon.

Thanks girls  

Love Boo x


----------

